# Todays purchase



## SteveNT (Apr 27, 2013)

Phlogius sarina "black presley" 150mm


----------



## Flaviruthless (Apr 27, 2013)

That's a good purchase! Beautiful spider  You must be pretty happy!


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 27, 2013)

Yep. Setting up her new "digs" now


----------



## sharky (Apr 27, 2013)

Ripper of a spider  Nice pick-up


----------



## Kitarsha (Apr 27, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 27, 2013)

Just feed her a sheep a week and she should be good. Haha


----------



## PieBald (Apr 27, 2013)

Take a picture with your hand up real close to it so we can see how big it actually is.


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 27, 2013)

She arrives Tuesday! All excited like a little kid. Hahahaha
I'll get the pic PB but there will be glass between us. She has a reputation


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 27, 2013)

What sort of bite do they deliver?


----------



## SteveNT (Apr 27, 2013)

I hope I never find out. For me these are watch don't touch critters. My other half is a spider whisperer from way back and is keen for a handle. Bigger fangs than a coastal Taipan, and comparatively unresearched venom. I'll stay on the other side of the glass. Who knows.....maybe I'll get complacent and become Oz's first tarantula death? Not likely.

Magnificent creatures though. Mesmeric!


----------

